# I can't stop thinking about this



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

So I found this ad someone placed for a Chi
and the first thing I noticed was that in all four
pictures they posted, in each one he was in a crate.
Never held or never out of the crate which immediately
kind of raised a red flag for me.

Then as I continued reading the ad, they mentioned that
they were giving him away for free and that he *Might*
need to see a vet because he acts like his side is hurt
when you pick him up.

So I've been trying to get in touch with these people since
yesterday. The ad is like 2 weeks old so I don't know if
they will respond but I just keep thinking about that little
baby and wondering if he's really in pain or what's happening
to him


----------



## KD DEESE (Dec 20, 2011)

You are such a good person to pursue this. I really hope you can get in touch with them. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I finally got a hold of the owner!!!

I'm on my way to get him now, and I'm so 
relieved, I kept thinking about this poor little
thing all day.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics & here the info on him! I'm praying that he's o.k. & was taken care of.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I am glad he was still there to be rescued.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh you are a wonderful soul!! Soooo excited for full report.  Hope all is well.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done Christabelle! You are wonderful for doing this for the little guy. Best of luck and keeping fingers crossed that he is ok


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aww that sounds like something I would do...we need more people like you in this world! Plz post pics


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i hope they call you back!!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

OzChi said:


> Well done Christabelle! You are wonderful for doing this for the little guy. Best of luck and keeping fingers crossed that he is ok


Double Ditto!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Cant wait for pictures and I pray he is ok...Bless your heart.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> Double Ditto!


Triple ditto that thought 

BTW-- I tapped muli quote but only got the one... How do we multi quote ( I wanted the previous 2 reply's--ozichi's & gingersmom):foxes15:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a sweet person. He will be in better hands with you.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What a lucky dog to have had you find him. Hopefully he's okay!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh I can't wait to here how he is...what you find...waiting for the post.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

must... have... updates... LOL!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words :love7:

I have him home now. When I met the owner they said that
they had taken him in from a friend of a friend. They think
he is about ten months old. He was being kept outside in
a pin because they did not want him spraying in their house.
They also said they did not have a name for him and the
person they got him from called him Wizzer....because he
pee'd on stuff.

They did not know what happened to him but did say he
wasn't hit by a car or suffered any trauma that they know of,
but he is def tender in one area of his side. 

So I got him home and bathed him because he was filthy.
He has a gorgeous coat, he is choc with tan/white trims.
He is so loving. After I bathed him I wrapped him up in a towel
and he cried everytime I put him down. He's actually lying in my
arms while I type this lol. I'm going to take him in to the vet
first thing in the morning to see what it is that's wrong with him.

Mimi has been pouting and giving him low grumbles the whole night.
I am going to rename him, so I'm looking for suggestions and here 
are some pics.



This is the pic the people sent me tonight before meeting 
them...











Here is after his bath and dry ( sorry these are crappy phone pics )
I will take some better ones with my camera.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie!!! Bless you for coming to the rescue of this little man! I wish I knew more people like you!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww, he looks heaps like my Chloe (the pic in my Avatar). What a cutie pie!

How could someone be so heartless to such an adorable little man. I'm so glad you found him and i'm sure he will repay you with so much love and devotion.

Crossing fingers the vet doesn't find anything serious tomorrow. Please update us all, this little man and his story seems to have tugged at a lot of heart strings around here!

I'm sure Mimi will get over her jealousy soon and enjoy having a partner in crime.

You truly have a heart of gold!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

What a wonderful story. And he's a Lucky little boy to have such an amazing Mommy like you.

He is a beautiful little Lucky boy.

Hugs Regina and Timmy

Ps did you get the hint of what name I would give him?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweet doll he is! What a yucky start he was given but now what a beautiful future ahead of him because of your lovely, tender heart.
PLEASE keep us posted on what the vet reports.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont understand how people can do this to an animal, why take him if the cant take care of him??it gets me mad!! at least you got a hold of him first of who knows who!! he could have ended in a puppy mill or something. hes super cute!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

You are amazing. Let us know how he is.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree, you are definitely amazing! He is cute. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh I'm soooo glad you got him!! Who knows what would've happened to him if not.
Maybe he has a broken rib or something?! I hope the vet can figure out exactly what it is by examining him. Hopefully it's just a minor thing  
He is a really cute little guy!! Did you tell those big dummies that he "wizzes" because he's not neutered! Duuurrrrrr!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Christa you are a wonderful person. This little guy will pay you back 100 times over. We live in such a horrible world, thank God for people like you!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Thank you all for the kind words :love7:
> 
> I have him home now. When I met the owner they said that
> they had taken him in from a friend of a friend. They think
> ...


Oh my! he looks just like mimi! now she has a little brother to play with


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

PR Punk Skater said:


> i dont understand how people can do this to an animal, why take him if the cant take care of him??it gets me mad!! at least you got a hold of him first of who knows who!! he could have ended in a puppy mill or something. hes super cute!


yes omg! its gets me soo mad people who are ignorant to animals, they take them in & won't care for them..they are living just like us. Who knows how much pain that little guy is going through :'( & worst of all they can't even speak


----------



## LoveChihuahuas (Jan 24, 2012)

What a lovely thing for you to do, I hope he settles in with you easily and has a long loving life with you  xx


----------



## dambuster01 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awww what a lovely dog, thank goodness you're able to bring this story to a happy ending!


----------



## chihuahuamama101 (Feb 7, 2012)

im happy you found him, that is amazing, 
its hard to see animals like that (which is why i have so many) please let us know and keep us up to date with the vet visit. 
best of luck for you and your new little companion. hopefully your other little one will warm up to her new sibling.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I am so happy you got him. He is so precious.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Vet update:

First we named him Jax.

He was checked for twisted stomach, spleen and all of that
which I was worried about the twisted stomach thing. My vet
says it was none of those but thinks he may have a muscle
tear. However he also has a UTI that has lead into a bladder
infection and that can also make his abdomen tender to touch.
That also explains the excessive urination. He also has yeast infection 
in both ears.

We got all his meds and he's doing ok, he's a little whiney and I
have to take him out about every 30 mins, but overall it's pretty
good news.

Thank you all so much for your support, thoughts, prayers and 
well wishes!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! This poor little fellow!! Boy is he going to love you for helping him get some relief!! Keep us updated with his progress & pics please!!


----------



## chihuahuamama101 (Feb 7, 2012)

that is great news ! congratulations for the new addition and thank God it wasnt anything worse. he will be a peppy little guy in no time and he will forever show you his thanks through love


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Today after the vet visit










He has the most gorgeous chocolate color.


----------



## chihuahuamama101 (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG !! the look of love and content !!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Today after the vet visit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks happy already


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awl  what a cutie pie patootie pants!!! So happy it was fairly minor!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I could just cry.....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls and I would like to send a welcome home gift. If you are comfortable, could you PM me your information so we can send something?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That look of contentment and relief on his little face says it all. So happy to hear that his health issues are minor. Looking forward to heaps of pics of little Jax in the future looking happy and healthy


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! How did I miss this wonderful thread!
Christa you are an angel! Little Jax is absolutely gorgeous,
he looks so much like your little Mimi!!! I am sure she will
learn to love him. You are a hero to Jax and to me, thank
you for giving him a chance at a good life, full of love. HUGS!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww I am so glad you were able to get him and take care of him. Glad it is nothing to serious. You are a good person for saving him


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

So wonderful! Glad my hubby didn't see that ad or I might have a 5 th....happy for you and jax and mimi! You will make a happy little family  and he will heal up quickly with all your love & care


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Awww I'm so happy you rescued him! He looks so sweet!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

You have a sweetheart there. He is so luck you found him. The after vet pic looks like he is so happy and content.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww so adorable. Its great that your making a home for him. :daisy:
It's so different here in England you would never find a Chihuahua up for rescue, as so many people want them they are expensive. Its hard believe that they get left like this. Good to hear that he doesn't have any thing to serious, hope his happy and back to good health soon.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh Christa, I'm like Pam--that pic of Jax after his vet visit made me want to cry for a little fellow so fortunate (I don't believe in luck) that you found him and rescued him. God bless you for your compassionate heart. He will bring you so much love and Mimi will love him when she gets to know him.


----------



## KD DEESE (Dec 20, 2011)

You are his HERO! (and mine too) Crangratulations! He is so handsome and so very blessed!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad you got to him in time. You are such a good person!! Welcome home Jax!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all so so much. 

I came on here venting and feeling pretty
hopeless. That quickly turned around and
I felt like myself and Jax both had this incredible,
loving, group of people cheering us both on.

I just wanted to say thank you, I don't think
I will ever be able to express how much it meant
to me, but it meant a lot.:love9:


As for Mr. Jax, I can not believe how LOVING he is and
not just me, he loves on EVERYONE. He's getting around
better today and even Mimi is starting to fall for him.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww so happy that you are happy!
Good to hear Jax is adjusting well.
Best of luck to you & your family.
I'm looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

I am excited for more pics! He is so handsome! He is just an absolute gem, and I think sometimes things like this happen because they are meant to.

Ask yourself: do you think you'd have rushed out and grabbed him if his situation wasn't so dire? Were you looking for another dog? One exactly like him?

I truly believe the things in life that are meant to happen for us are prompted by circumstances that tug strongly at us. You're both blessed.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with Jayar - you and Jax found eachother because you were meant for eachother. Jax is obviously excited about getting a second chance at life in your loving home and his big sister Mimi will love him in no time.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

That is one adorable and LUCKY puppy !! Rico's breeder told me "Sometimes God picks the pup for you..."" so true !! Well done. Now I am off to work tonight with a great thing to keep thinking of.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

God bless you for rescuing him and following your gut feeling. He's adorable and I'm sure Mimi will be head over heels in just a few days.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

So glad Jax has got a lovely new home with you Christabelle. xx


----------



## Ginacomp (Feb 11, 2012)

I am so happy there are people like you out there.


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

Aww what a cutie hes so lucky you saw that ad andrescued him


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

beautiful jax, so lucky to have u in his life!! You are definatly a hero in our eyes, way to go!!! cant wait 2 see more pics of him. He is precious!!! Hope u get better quick jax!!! hugs**


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

This is such a great story! I'm so glad you found him. Now he has a forever home with people who actually care for him!

You're such a wonderful person for doing this. <3


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hope jax is getting all healed up!!! I am anxious to see some pics of Jax and also the two of them together as well!!


----------

